# need advise, macy has bad ear pain



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I cleaned her ear out today with ACV and warm water to get rid of the build up she gets from allergies, of course she didn't like it and has been scratching at it now it is red and inflammed an apparently hurts bad enough to yelp and snap when touched...I feel so bad like I made it worse than it was.... I have metacam, tramadol,buprenex and some herbal remedies do know which to give her to ease the pain till I can get her into the vets


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If she were my dog I would give her a Metacam dose, once every 24 hrs. and I would also give her a tramadol. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Good answer Whiteleo. I'd do the same. Ear pain is just the worst. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Once she is less sensitive, I'd gently apply some calendula gel to her ears at least once a day. It really helps soothe and cool irritated skin!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Macy update... Thanks for the info I did give her some metacam and tramadol, took her to the vets today she has a very bad ear infection and still has a skin infection from her allergies, nexct step find out what the hell she is allergic too.


----------

